# Wooly Tarantula vs. Pink Toe???



## abryan1992 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just purchased a "Wooly" tarantula from my local pet store, a 50 dollar T. However, it's not hard to note that it looks exactly like my pink toe I once had. How do I know my pet store didnt rip me off?? Everytime I look up a Wooly, it comes up as a Curlyhair. Are they the same thing?


----------



## Lopez (Mar 20, 2012)

Your new spider is indeed a "Pink toe" (Avicularia sp.)


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 20, 2012)

They probably didn't lie they just were mistaken like everyother pet store out there. I drove an hour to a pet store that said they had 2 H.maculatas when I got there and inspected them both were P.lugardi's, I still bought them


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im not too happy if i paid this much for just a pink toe..


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 20, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> Im not too happy if i paid this much for just a pink toe..


I am not exactly sure the prices in the states but I think Avic.avic and B.albopilosum are very similar in price. Anyone?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like either A. avicularia or A. metallica and $50 is too much. Besides that, unsexed. The only Avicularia with wooly in the name is A. huriana.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 20, 2012)

Avicularia huriana are referred to as "Ecuadorian wooly tarantulas", which is probably where the "wooly" name came from. However, that is definitely not a A. huriana (or what is being sold as A. huriana in the hobby). It's most likely what is typically sold as A. avicularia. Neither are the same thing as a curlyhair, or more appropriately, Brachypelma albopilosum. This is a good example of why hobbyists should avoid using common names and why I won't personally purchase from anyone that only uses common names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Mar 20, 2012)

That's definitely an Avic of some sort (most likely an A. avicularia, but with how muddy the whole genus is, you never really know for sure). Not worth $50, but I wouldn't say that your pet store "ripped you off", at least not purposely. Most pet stores overprice things and know almost nothing about tarantulas, labelling them wrong, selling them for too much, making up obscure common names, etc etc. This is one reason why, I personally, advise against buying from pet stores. 

If you're going to buy from a pet store, you either need to be very sure of what you're buying and what its value is, or not care if you over pay for something that is highly likely to be labelled wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac (Mar 21, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Avicularia huriana are referred to as "Ecuadorian wooly tarantulas", which is probably where the "wooly" name came from. However, that is definitely not a A. huriana (or what is being sold as A. huriana in the hobby). It's most likely what is typically sold as A. avicularia. Neither are the same thing as a curlyhair, or more appropriately, Brachypelma albopilosum. This is a good example of why hobbyists should avoid using common names and why I won't personally purchase from anyone that only uses common names.


+100000000

What happened is you bought a T that you didn't recognize based on a common name.  Likely the owner was as oblivious to the real identity as you were at the time.  Rather than worrying about it, just make a note so you don't rely on their name (or any common name, really) next time, if you chose to continue T shopping at pet stores which is of course ill-advised.  

And since you didn't get what you wanted exactly, it sounds like a perfect excuse to buy another one lol!


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 21, 2012)

Where is a good place to purchase? I am a little scared of buying online becuase there is always a chance of DOA.. But if thats the best way, I'll chance it


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

Example: My GF has made really great experiences with Jamie (Sukai94 on here I think) for example. Not one of the spiders was DOA...all healthy. There are a LOT of great dealers over there and I suggest you just look through the reviews to reassure yourself of how good they are.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered from patrick86. He packs really well, and has a pretty goof price on shipping, and slings.   He was really nice made me a great deal. 3 slings for 20 shipped with a heat pack.


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great news! I was watching Jon3800's tarantula tour of his 125 T's on facebook, and he showed his E. Wooly Pink Toe. Looks exactly like mine!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=WN6jne2B1YU

T number 11.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 21, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> Great news! I was watching Jon3800's tarantula tour of his 125 T's on facebook, and he showed his E. Wooly Pink Toe. Looks exactly like mine!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=WN6jne2B1YU
> 
> T number 11.


Post some pics.

Edit: Lol, never mind. I didn't realize you were the OP.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Mar 21, 2012)

Avic Sp.. can be hard to indentify... I dont even know what I got from the pet store.. 
my pink toe has a blu-ish sheen... =/ dono what it is


----------



## Lopez (Mar 21, 2012)

$50 is what, around £30 or so? I don't think that's unreasonable for an Avicularia sp. of that size. But then there are some bizarre disparities between US and European pricing.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 21, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> Great news! I was watching Jon3800's tarantula tour of his 125 T's on facebook, and he showed his E. Wooly Pink Toe. Looks exactly like mine!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=WN6jne2B1YU
> 
> T number 11.


That grainy video is not the best way to identify an Avicularia (not that any image on a computer is). I still think it looks more like what is sold as A. avicularia. Feel free to post more pictures if you want others opinions.

A. huriana
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ria-huriana...&p=446046&viewfull=1#post446046

vs. 
A. avicularia
http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pix/avicularia4.jpg


----------



## grayzone (Mar 21, 2012)

^^big difference in the two


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 21, 2012)

My tarantula isnt really too big. Maybe his back will get redder as he gets older...?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 21, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> My tarantula isnt really too big. Maybe his back will get redder as he gets older...?


Unless you have extremely small hands, then that is an adult or close to it. In which case, it has all of its colors already. You have an A. avicularia, or possibly A. metallica.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2012)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Unless you have extremely small hands, then that is an adult or close to it. In which case, it has all of its colors already. You have an A. avicularia, or possibly A. metallica.


Probably A. metallica - A. avic obviously has those red hairs on the abdomen which I can't see on the pic (might be deceiving) and after crawl pointed that out regarding mine...well...I have an A. avic and not an A. metalical lol...nevertheless, she's a cutie!


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 22, 2012)

shes all sprawled out on her glass tank so I measured her really quick. She's barely pushing 3 inches.

Oh and since Im only 5'0" and 96 pounds, my hands are pretty small... hahaha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 22, 2012)

If she is A. avicularia, she will top out around 6". Best thing you can do, is enjoy your new (hopefully girl), and remember to never buy from a pet store, and always stick to scientific names.


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you i really appreciate that!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very welcome. You are best off to never breed her, (if you ever get into pairing tarantulas) simply because its next to impossible to tell for sure its A. avicularia. I also have a 6" female, and wont pair her for this reason. Would love to, but the genus is already muddied up enough, so i would hate to add to that by accidentily hybridizing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 23, 2012)

that A. huriana is beautiful


----------



## abryan1992 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldnt know anyone around my area to breed anyway. I dont know enough about T's to do that kind of stuff just yet. Maybe in a couple years, with a different T haha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 23, 2012)

I understand. But when there is a will, there is a way. Haha. Hope you enjoy your new girl.


----------



## Christian A (Mar 23, 2012)

Pink toes and curly hairs do not look alike at all. They are two completely diffrent species.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Mar 23, 2012)

> Great news! I was watching Jon3800's tarantula tour of his 125 T's on facebook, and he showed his E. Wooly Pink Toe. Looks exactly like mine!


Unfortunately in that light and that angle alot of the larger Avicularia sp look like that. But.... ya never know.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 24, 2012)

well enjoy your T none the less


----------



## abryan1992 (Nov 1, 2012)

This was started forever ago, but for an update the spider turned out to be a A. metallica, now a 6.5 inch mature male. Love him!


----------



## alpine (Nov 2, 2012)

Well that works then haha  At least you got a nice T out of that deal, whether it was mislabeled or not.


----------



## Akai (Nov 2, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> This was started forever ago, but for an update the spider turned out to be a A. metallica, now a 6.5 inch mature male. Love him!


Well it was money well spent don't you agree?  :love:


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 2, 2012)

I watch jon3800 as well, he has alot of T's/knowledge and good feeding vids, I wouldn't have paid $50 more like $25 but now you have the cute avic am sure it's worth given it a good life, am sure in future you will research and find out decent prices for T's you decide to buy.

Good luck.


----------

